# The Joy of Giving



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey. Last winter we did a Book Gifting game in The Book Corner over Nov. and Dec. Since then, we've had an informal one going all year whenever anyone feels like playing and buying books (I love buying books).

So, November is weirdly coming up again and I was thinking about doing the big game again. You can see the 2014 guidelines for the game here. Then, you were under no obligation to buy anything for anyone or to tell anyone who you were if you bought them something. Overall, I thought it was good fun.

Since I'm thinking about doing it again, I thought it would first be good to get input from all y'all about the game and whether or not we should tweak it or do something new or whatever ..... and I'm asking here in NQK because it gets more foot traffic and I want as much input as possible. So, tell me all your thoughts and dreams and desires ...

In the meantime, here is some music unrelated to the question for your listening pleasure


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I love the gifting thread! I've had sooo much fun both giving and receiving. It is especially fun reading the clever names people come up with.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i'm in.  although i think it's too early to think of holiday gifting.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

telracs said:


> i'm in. although i think it's too early to think of holiday gifting.


Well, I was thinking about starting it in Nov - so I thought I'd ask for opinions now since we often, collectively, tend to enjoy talking about things and stuff.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Both the thread last year as well as the continuing one this year have been so much fun.  I even spent part of my birthday money sending gifts out just because it made me smile.  I've picked up some titles to put on my lists as well since a lot of people share similar reading tastes.  And it's such a nice surprise to open my email and discover that I've gotten a gift out of the blue.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Andra said:


> Both the thread last year as well as the continuing one this year have been so much fun. I even spent part of my birthday money sending gifts out just because it made me smile. I've picked up some titles to put on my lists as well since a lot of people share similar reading tastes. And it's such a nice surprise to open my email and discover that I've gotten a gift out of the blue.


The "random acts of kindness" factor of giving e-books when it's _not_ a holiday is in some ways more enjoyable to me than the holiday gifting was.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> The "random acts of kindness" factor of giving e-books when it's _not_ a holiday is in some ways more enjoyable to me than the holiday gifting was.


ditto...

i think we should just try and expand our random acts of giving thread instead of starting a new holiday one.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

NogDog said:


> The "random acts of kindness" factor of giving e-books when it's _not_ a holiday is in some ways more enjoyable to me than the holiday gifting was.


You know - I think you are right. The randomness of the ongoing thread is awesome. I bet a lot of people don't know that the thread is out there. We've had mostly the same people participating from the beginning.
And I would have missed the second Amber if you hadn't mentioned that someone gifted it to you


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

NogDog said:


> The "random acts of kindness" factor of giving e-books when it's _not_ a holiday is in some ways more enjoyable to me than the holiday gifting was.





telracs said:


> ditto...
> 
> i think we should just try and expand our random acts of giving thread instead of starting a new holiday one.


Yes to what NogDog and telracs have to say! I'm still in to whatever version you choose, but I would rather see some sort of invitation for others to join the existing group in the "spirit of holiday giving".


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I hadn't thought of if in that light, but we certainly can do that as well ....


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Ditto what everyone else has said. I started out in the holiday thread last year and just stuck with it because I enjoy random gifting.  

When I'm having a rough day it cheers me up to do something to make someone else  smile.. so I'm really thankful that the gifting thread has stayed around all year.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

MichelleB675 said:


> When I'm having a rough day it cheers me up to do something to make someone else smile.. so I'm really thankful that the gifting thread has stayed around all year.


It's also been awesome when someone picks up on something said in some other random thread or in chat and gifts a "book hug" because of it, in celebration or sympathy. It has truly become one of my favorite things here on KBoards.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

I've always wanted to join in, but worried about my budget, and if it won't be a balanced experience fair to everybody - I wanna make sure I give more than receive.  For this reason, I think I like having a separate holiday giving activity vs. year-round.  

Can we possibly have some kind of secret Santa where we "encourage" our giftee (maybe through drawing of lots) with surprise gifts every week (for 4 weeks) until Christmas.  It will be nice to have a wish list, but also have some weeks where we receive a surprise ebook outside of our wish list - although in the same genre of interest.  Or maybe there is already one like this and I am unaware.  

I really like the concept of giving!  Thanks for gathering ideas.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Brownskins said:


> I've always wanted to join in, but worried about my budget, and if it won't be a balanced experience fair to everybody - I wanna make sure I give more than receive. For this reason, I think I like having a separate holiday giving activity vs. year-round.


You should join us! I think it's not often there is "group" giving, most often someone (almost always anonymously) gives a single book to one or two others on the list. Most participants have books on their wish lists that cost from .99 up, so it doesn't have to be a budget-busting experience.

I think there may be some participants who are never in the position to give, but that does not reduce the joy of giving by the gifter. Or there are participants who gave generously at some point, but are not in a current position to give; I like to think we are encouraging them during lean times. I also think there are KBoard's members who go through wish lists and gift but do not have a wish list of their own linked. I have never gifted with the expectation of receiving something in return.



> Can we possibly have some kind of secret Santa where we "encourage" our giftee (maybe through drawing of lots) with surprise gifts every week (for 4 weeks) until Christmas. It will be nice to have a wish list, but also have some weeks where we receive a surprise ebook outside of our wish list - although in the same genre of interest. Or maybe there is already one like this and I am unaware.
> 
> I really like the concept of giving! Thanks for gathering ideas.


Last year there were a couple of different holiday games where individual winners were drawn to receive gift cards instead of specific books from their wish lists. I am not interested in receiving random books not from my wish list, and I'm not interested in providing my email to anyone to make that possible, but others might be!


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

crebel said:


> Most participants have books on their wish lists that cost from .99 up, so it doesn't have to be a budget-busting experience.
> 
> I think there may be some participants who are never in the position to give, but that does not reduce the joy of giving by the gifter. Or there are participants who gave generously at some point, but are not in a current position to give; I like to think we are encouraging them during lean times. I also think there are KBoard's members who go through wish lists and gift but do not have a wish list of their own linked. I have never gifted with the expectation of receiving something in return.
> 
> Last year there were a couple of different holiday games where individual winners were drawn to receive gift cards instead of specific books from their wish lists. I am not interested in receiving random books not from my wish list, and I'm not interested in providing my email to anyone to make that possible, but others might be!


crebel, thank you for the clarification. Sounds really good. When you mentioned your concerns on email privacy, I never really thought of that. Yup, might as well just stick to the wish list since it will be an easier process. Okay, count me in for the next round if there is a reset, or do I just join the current gifting group? At the very least, I need to update my wish list anyway... thank you


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Brownskins said:


> crebel, thank you for the clarification. Sounds really good. When you mentioned your concerns on email privacy, I never really thought of that. Yup, might as well just stick to the wish list since it will be an easier process. Okay, count me in for the next round if there is a reset, or do I just join the current gifting group? At the very least, I need to update my wish list anyway... thank you


Brownskins, this thread has the instructions to join the existing group. I'm sure Geoffrey will let us know if he is going to start something new just for the holidays.

Oops - editing to include thread link. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,209776.0.html


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree, I have loved that the gifting thread has gone all year long. It is so fun to gift and surprise people and of course to find a surprise gift in your own email. It brings a smile no matter which end you are on. I'm ok with whatever is decided.  I like holiday gifting, as well as year long gifting.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

crebel said:


> I'm sure Geoffrey will let us know if he is going to start something new just for the holidays.


I'm thinking about things already ... I had fun matching up music to themes last year


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I thought is was a great idea and great fun last year.


----------

